# pike fishing at eleven mile colorado



## trouthunter415 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey there fellas i was wondering if anyone has been pike fishing at eleven mile in colorado if so could u tell me where the best spot is to go and on what bait thanx. :sniper:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

<<<I went fishing at Eleven miles res. lake. I know they get 10 limit northern pike. best near maire bay.. or Sucker bay on west side.. just use shad or floating CB. Trouts fishing at Lazy Chair bay for nights.. I been there for many years. my favorite is Spinney Res. one limit 20" over trout and ten limit northern.. stand on rocks dam.. look bigger trouts swim around. I lived in Colorado almost 20 years.


----------

